# I don't wanna!!



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Janet handled "Chili" to her Junior Hunt title this past weekend. Of course we always want great photo's for posterity...

Chili had other ideas on the matter.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

This is so cute!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I especially love the last picture - what a proud look!  Well-deserved!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulation Chili
It looks like she threw her nose in the air and said" Fine I'll take the picture."


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Congratulations Chili! Great photo shoot. 

My Luna goes for her JH on Sept 8 and I'm so excited for her I can hardly stand it.


----------

